# 1995 Nissan Altama Break Light Issue



## Dlow (Feb 7, 2010)

Alright so i have a 1995 Nissan Altama GXE,

The break light is on, I'm trying too get it off so it will pass inspection :\

Break fluid is fine, Breaks & pads are find, Car stops fine, No break line leaks,

The only thing i thought was wrong was the break switch

The break switch is supposed too push up against a 2" Piece of rubber padding, Which was missing i went too the dealership bought the new one replaced it, Still didn't turn the break light off on the dash,

Although the 3rd break light behind the back windshield mounted above the truck is out, I'm going too replace that today hopefully it will work.

Any suggestions


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

asuming the e-brake is released all the way, check the switch for the e-brake.....


----------

